# New to MT & getting back into EPAK.



## OKenpo942 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello, all. I am new here and just getting back into the martial arts after a long time. I have been reading posts on here for about a month and just registered a few days ago. My experience is mainly in Ed Parker's American Kenpo, but have some experience with Brazilian Jiu-jitsu and even less so with Muay Thai. I have found this to be an excellent resource even if just reading the posts that others put here. I look forward to getting answers and mabe even helping others here.

Respectfully,

James


----------



## stickarts (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Darksoul (Apr 25, 2011)

-Welcome to MT! Lots of good people here, don't hesitate to ask questions if you have any.


Andrew


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 25, 2011)

Welocome.


----------



## Mark Jordan (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome!  Glad to have you around!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 25, 2011)

Welcome and I look forward to seeing you in the Kenpo forums!


----------



## Carol (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 26, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you all for your kindness. I look forward to "seeing" all of you here at MT.

James


----------



## shima (May 1, 2011)

Hey I'm new here too and only recently got into EPAK. So I guess we'll see each other around in the Kenpo forum


----------



## OKenpo942 (May 1, 2011)

shima said:


> Hey I'm new here too and only recently got into EPAK. So I guess we'll see each other around in the Kenpo forum


 
Yes, I will probably see you over there. Welcome to the world of Kenpo. I started with it back in 1985 at the tender age of 13. I went away for college and have been away for quite a long time as there were no Kenpo schools anywhere near where I live. I am now getting back into it and love it now just as much as I did when I was younger. I guess you never forget your first love.


----------



## shima (May 2, 2011)

OKenpo942 said:


> Yes, I will probably see you over there. Welcome to the world of Kenpo. I started with it back in 1985 at the tender age of 13. I went away for college and have been away for quite a long time as there were no Kenpo schools anywhere near where I live. I am now getting back into it and love it now just as much as I did when I was younger. I guess you never forget your first love.



Heh, I feel so young when people say things like "back in the year you were born" (1985) 

In all seriousness though I have a similar feeling with Iaido since that's what got me into martial arts, so it's great that my kenpo instructor doubles as an iaido instructor for me  And having never studied Kenpo until this year I can say that I just love it! I don't recall seeing any kenpo schools around the last two places I lived in NY and IN... I'm really glad one of my friends suggested I look into Kenpo when I moved here and I tried this school out. I'm hooked so far


----------



## stevedav (May 5, 2011)

Well come back friend i hope you will have great over this forum....
so carry on with your participation in discussion..


----------

